

Anyone love the mybaihe.com - mybaihe
http://www.mybaihe.com
it like a pinterest...
======
eblume
Content contains some NSFW images.

The site clearly isn't aimed at me, I don't speak or read any asian languages,
but the design seems cool. It's a bit cluttered but it's cluttered entirely
with content (I think) so it works. I like the endless scrolling somewhat,
although it makes deep linking problematic.

------
manuscreationis
...So, Chinese Pinterest?

As best I can tell

------
paulhauggis
yes, I love it

